# Hitting my cervix-OWWWWWWWWWW!!!



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

This post will be a bit TMI. Sorry about that. 

Yesterday, my husband and I were enjoying some vigorous sex. I enjoy positions which lead to deep penetration. 
I was on my back with my legs over his shoulders. 

The sex must have been too rough because I had to stop my husband. 
I experienced excruciating cramps just above my mons pubis and below my navel. 

All I could do was curl up and whimper until the pain went away. My husband felt guilty and apologized. 
I wasn't mad at him at all; we just got too carried away and I know that can happen when two people are enjoying sex. No biggie. 

I know my husband was hitting my cervix. My question is: How can I enjoy deep penetration without ending up hurt? 
This doesn't happen every time we are rough with each other so it's hard for me to know what to change.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Were you (or are you) ovulating?


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

Turn over and he will hit the end in front the cervix.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Seymore-Butts-Not-Deep-Donut/dp/images/B000W7VDWK

Might this help?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seymore-Butts-Not-Deep-Donut/dp/images/B000W7VDWK
> 
> Might this help?


OMG. Hilarious!!!


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

intheory said:


> If you are really aroused, your cervix will tent (I believe that's the official term), basically lift higher.  So he won't hit it, he'd then hit the "cul-de-sac" at the end of your vagina.
> 
> If you had an orgasm first, or came really, really close to having one BEFORE getting in that really deep penetrating position, you might be physically aroused enough for it not to hurt.
> 
> ...


I've read this online as well. Thanks for reminding me.

I did have an orgasm right before but I tend to have multiple orgasms too.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Were you (or are you) ovulating?


Probably. My period is due....


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

OnTheFly said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seymore-Butts-Not-Deep-Donut/dp/images/B000W7VDWK
> 
> Might this help?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
No baby......I'm greedy. I want the WHOLE THING!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs.Submission said:


> Probably. My period is due....


Uhhh... probably not then.


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh... probably not then.


Women can ovulate any time before their periods.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

that position is very very deep. Talking as the owner of a TAM average sized **** ( huge) doggy works well when ploughing the girlfriend. . >

Also curvature, time of month, alignment of stars and what is happening in your head at the time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs.Submission said:


> Women can ovulate any time before their periods.


Fair enough, but isn't there usually a delay of more than -- I dunno -- a day?


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Fair enough, but isn't there usually a delay of more than -- I dunno -- a day?


Absolutely.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

poida said:


> Turn over and he will hit the end in front the cervix.


Huh, that's when I had the most issues hitting the cervix, was doggy. Although I never left anybody curled up in a ball whimpering in pain.


----------



## poida (Jan 17, 2014)

gouge_away said:


> Huh, that's when I had the most issues hitting the cervix, was doggy. Although I never left anybody curled up in a ball whimpering in pain.


Well if your banana photo suggests anything, maybe that is why....!!!
lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

gouge_away said:


> Huh, that's when I had the most issues hitting the cervix, was doggy. Although I never left anybody curled up in a ball whimpering in pain.


I leave em curled up convulsing with laughter.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

poida said:


> Well if your banana photo suggests anything, maybe that is why....!!!
> lol


I searched amazon, no dik splints


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

This same pain happens to me when we have sex in certain positions when I'm ovulating. I just usually need to change up the position so it doesn't hit the cervix so directly. FYI you ovulate 12-14 days before you get your period.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Mrs.Submission said:


> This post will be a bit TMI. Sorry about that.
> 
> Yesterday, my husband and I were enjoying some vigorous sex. I enjoy positions which lead to deep penetration.
> I was on my back with my legs over his shoulders.
> ...


I think others have given good advice. It could be where you are at in your cycle, position, level of arousal etc.

Normally, I love having my cervix pounded - have the most intense O's that way. However, I have on a very few occasions have the same thing happen to me; curled up in pain, with severe cramping and then I am just out of commission for the day. I never did figure out the cause of mine. Our bodies are so weird.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

That would happen to me back when I used to have a lot of ovarian cysts, which come and go. My vote is that it was near your cycle. If it continues to happen or hurts worse, off to the doc. I haven't had that issue since I had surgery years ago where they burned off over 60 (!) cysts from my ovaries and I started a natural progesterone cream therapy. Good luck!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seymore-Butts-Not-Deep-Donut/dp/images/B000W7VDWK
> 
> Might this help?


And you could use it to play ring toss.


----------

